# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  المذلة القومية العربية

## محمد العزام

المذلة القومية العربية! 



إن أكبر كذبة صدقها العرب هي قوميتهم!! والمضحك أن الكذبة هم من صنعها ومن ثم أصبحوا يلهثون وراءها وهي التي لم تجلب لهم الا المذلة والهزيمة و(التلطيش)!! 

فالعروبة منذ قديم الزمان, كانت تسرق بعضها البعض, وعندما تغير القبيلة على جيرانها وتسرقهم وتستعبدهم فإن هذا يعتبر مفخرة وانجازاً ولكن عندما يغير عليهم أحد جيرانهم يعتبر ذلك غدراً وسرقة وفضيحة ولا أعلم مالفرق بين الأثنتين!!! 

ولذلك أكبر مملكتين مجاورة للعرب الروم والفرس كانوا ينظرون لنا أننا حشرات تأكل بعضها البعض ولا يمكن أن نلومهم في ذلك فقد كنا كذلك!! 

أتى الإسلام فجٌمع العربي مع غيره ففتح الإسلام مشارق الأرض ومغاربها حتى كسرى الذي التفت فرأى الإسلام يهدم عرشه في ليلة وضحاها سأل أحد الصحابة بأنكم العرب كنتم كذا وكذا فرد عليه الصحابي: كنا كذلك ولكن أتينا لك بإسم الإسلام وليس العروبة, وقالها عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام!! 

حكمنا الأرض وملأنها عدلاً وحضارة (أقصد المسلمين) وعندما اعتدى علينا الصليبيون طردهم الكردي صلاح الدين الأيوبي, وعندما غزونا أسبانيا كان القائد البربري طارق بن زياد!! 

فما بال العروبة الآن تنادي صلاح الدين وهو بعيد كل البعد عنها؟ ولماذا العروبة تصرخ بإسم طارق بن زياد وهو من عرق يبعد عن العرب ألآف الكيلو مترات!!
بعد أن انشأنا الكذبة الغبية أقصد القومية العربية عدنا مثلما كنا أيام الجاهلية, حشرات تأكل بعضها البعض, حشرات تخون بعضها البعض, نقتل بعض ونسرق بعض ونتهم بعض! 

صرخ جمال عبدالناصر بالبلطجية العربية أقصد القومية العربية, فأصبحنا بلطجيين عرب, أقصد قوميين عرب, فسرقنا أوطاننا وأقمنا الحروب في لبنان وصنعنا أيلول الأسود في الأردن وقلتنا الآلاف في حلب وغزونا الكويت وتعاركنا على الصحراء الغربية في المغرب والجزائر, ومنعنا الصلاة في تونس وتسببنا بمقتل مائة ألف في دارفور وساعدنا فلسطين بحرب 67 فسلمنا نصفها لإسرائيل كهدية وعربون صداقة من العرب وساهمنا بقوة في حصار غزة الإرهابية وعندما اشتد غضبنا رمينا رئيس أقوى دولة في العالم بجزمة صنعت في مكان غير عربي!! 

أقمنا الإعلام المدافع عن العرب ولكننا بطريق الخطأ قذفنا ذاك العربي وفضحنا ذاك العربي وزرعنا الأحقاد في قلب ذاك العربي! 

تغنت العروبة بنفسها وقالت وين الملايين فلم يأتي أحد, وعادت العروبة وغنت بوس الواوا فأتينا نركض! 

أقمنا الجامعة العربية القوية التي تفعل دون أن تشجب أو تستنكر, أقمناها لزيادة المصاريف فقط, أما قراراتها فمجلس بلدي في قرية صغيرة في اسرائيل يفعل ما لاتفعله الجامعة العربية المجيدة!! وبناء على ذلك فالأمم المتحدة تخاف من اسرائيل الصغيرة وتحتقر عشرات الدول العربية الكبيرة!


الى متى يا عرب يا من تعتزون بقوميتكم وتفتخرون بانكم اهل الكرم والوفاء 
الى متى يا جامعة العرب ستبقي مكتوفة الايدي 
خسرنا كل شيء لما يبقى لنا شيء حتى صرنا ننظر الى انتصارات المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغاربها بانها خدعة او كذبة لم نعد نصدقها لاننا لم نحقق نصرا اشتقنا لها 

دمتم ياعرب 
!
!
!

----------


## محمد العزام

هذه الاطروحة او المقالة التي وضعتها بين ايديكم ان شاء الله ستكون مقدمة لبعض الاطروحات التي ايضا سأضعها بين ايديكم لكي نتعرف كلنا على حقيقة الواقع العربي وحقيقة ما نعانيه وحقيقة ما يلعب خلف الستار وايضا ساقدم بعض من سياسات الدول العظمى تجاه الوطن العربي وما هي اهدافهم 
فليس كل من يقول من قادة هذه الدول بان هذا الوطن العربي صديق لنا يعتبر صادقا لانه بالفعل يحتاجنا ولكن لمصلحته وليس لمصلحتنا 

شكرا

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا محمد 

موضوع رائع ومهم يوصف حالنا العربي او بالاحرى الاسلامي و مأساتنا

----------


## محمد العزام

في البداية ساوضح مفهوم الوطن العربي لكي نستطيع من خلاله نوضح اهمية هذا الوطن الذي طالما مر عليه الكثير من الماسي وهو بغنى عنها 

الوطن العربي : هو مجموع الدول التي دخلت او كانت مؤهلة للدخول في الجامعة العربية ويغلب على مجتمعاتها الثقافة العربي 
وبذلك يمتد الوطن العربي من 
_ البحرين شرقا حتى موريتانيا غربا 
_ومن لبنان شمالا حتى السودان جنوبا 

يبلغ عدد سكان العالم العربي 338.621.469 نسمة في تقديرات عام 2007 من صفحة كتاب حقائق العالم في موقع المخابرات الأمريكية

هذه معلومات بسيطة عن الوطن العربي 

لكل دولة من دول الوطن العربي سياسة داخلية وسياسة خارجية 
السياسة الداخلية هناك اختلاف حول تحديدها لان لكل دولة اسلوب مختلف عن الدولة الاخرى في تنظيم سياستها ولكن السياسة الخارجية يمكن ان نتفق على مفهوم معين وهو : السلوك لهذه الدول اي كل دولة على حدة مع الكيانات الموجودة خارج حدودها الجغرافية 

ولكل دولة بشكل عام ثلاثة بيئات 
1_ البيئة المحاذية : مجموع الدول التي تشارك الدولة الحدود 
2_ البيئة الاقليمية : الاقليم الجغرافي الذي تنتمي له الدولة (ديني ، لغوي ، عرقي ،.......) وتتفاعل الدولة معه تاريخيا اكثر من غيرها 
3_ البيئة الدولية : تشمل ما هو خارج عن البيئة المحاذية والاقليمية وتمثل كل من الدول المنظمات الدولية . القانون الدولي . الثقافة الدولية . الحضارات 

هذه معلومات بسيطة عن الدول بشكل عام وعن الوطن العربي بشكل خاص اي كيف تنظم الدولة علاقاتها وكيف تستطيع ان تربط بين سياستها الداخلية والخارجية 

في البداية عن سياسة بعض الدول العظمى تجاه الوطن العربي سابدأ بما تسمى القوة العظمى وهي الولايات المتحدة الامريكية 
عند دراسة الولايات المتحدة يجب ان نركز على مفهومين اساسيين في سياستها وهما 
1- القوة 
2_ البراجماتية ( ان الفكرة صحيحة بمقدار النفع المترتب عليها ) 

مبدأ القوة في سياستها واضحة لحد بعيد وهذا المبدا تشكل في عقولهم من بداية تكوين مجتمعهم الذي حصل بطريق القوة حيث ان المجتمع الامريكي نشأ بشكل استيطاني بتظافر مجموعة من العوامل ابرزها الاكتشافات الجغرافية التي قامت في اوروبا وهذه الاكتشافات قامت بها مجموعة يمكن وصفها بالمجموعة المغامرة حيث انهم لم تكن لديهم خرائط حتى القوارب التي كانت لديهم ليست بتلك المتانة قهروا المحيط وما ان وصلوا حتى وجدوا السكان الاصليين (الهنود الحمر ) وبدأ الصراع بينهم وكانت النتيجة سقوط الهنود الحمر وتحقيق النصر من قبلهم 
هذا جعل فكرة القوة فكرة مركزية في ثقافتهم والتي انعكست حتى في سياستهم ومثال على مبدأ القوة مثلا لعبة كرة القدم الامريكية تعتمد على مبدأ القوة حتى في مبدأ صنع سياراتهم وايضا حتى في افلامهم حتى افلام الاطفال نلاحظ مبدأ القوة 
هذا بالنسبة لمبدأ القوة وفي تكملة اخرى سأوضح المفهوم الثاني (البراجماتية)

----------


## محمد العزام

نعود لنكمل فكرة البراجماتية في السياسة الامريكية وهي ان الفكرة صحيحة بقدار النفع المترتب عليها اي ان الولايات المتحددة لاتقدم على خطوة الا بعد دراسة متقنة لهذه الخطوة اي من حيث الايجاببات او السلبيات وبالطبع اذا اقدمت على خطوة فان الايجيابيات بشكل تلقائي تكون اكبر من السلبيات بغض النظر عن الرئيس او الحاكم لاننا نخدع كثير او بالاحرى نتمسك بامال طائشة كلما حدث هناك انتخابات في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية نقول بان هذا الرئيس الفلاني هو مع العرب وهذا ما شاهدناه في الانتخابات الاخيرة التي فاز فيها اوباما قلنا بان هذا الرئيس كونه من اصول افريقة سيعمل من اجل العرب ولكن بداخلنا نعرف انه مثل غيره ولكن كثرت امانينا حتى اصبحنا نلهث ورائها اصبحنا كمن يلهث وراء الماء 
وهناك سياسة متبعة من قبل الولايات المتحدة بانها لاتدخل باي نزاع الا عندما تتاكد بان هذا الاقليم او الدولة التي ستدخلها قد مزق او تنهار قواه حتى بعدها تستطيع ان تخوض النزاع او كما تسمى الحرب بكل اريحية 
ونلاحظ ذلك في عدة اماكن منها افغانستان حيث خلقت العداء ما بين حركة طالبان والمقاتلين ومن بعدها العراق خلقت الانشقاق بين السنة والشيعة والعراق الكثير يعتبر ان الولايات المتحدة قد اخفقت فيها ولكن المخفي والاحصائيات تشير الى غير ذلك فلقد حققت انتصارا بمجرد اعدام صدام حسين وبمجرد ما دخل الى اراضيها اول قطرة من النفط بغض النظر عن ما يحدث داخل الساحة العراقية من قتال 
والكل يستغرب بان الولايات المتحدة ايضا استطاعت ان تخلق النزاع حتى في داخل الاراضي الفلسطينية بين ما يسمى حركتي فتح وحماس جحيث كان في البداية حركة التحرير الفلسطينية وانشق عنها حركة فتح ولكن هذا لايرضي اسرائيل فقامت الولايات المتحدة بخلق حركة حماس والتي انشئت بمساعدة امريكية بحتة حتى تبقى الفتنة موجودة داخل الاراضي الفلسطينية ولكن قيادات حماس بعدها شعروا بنوع من القومية ونوع من الوطنية فانشقت عن امريكا ولكن بعد ان حققت امريكا هدفها وهو النزاع الذي ما زلنا نشاهده الى الوقت الحاضر ومتوقع ان يكون هذا الخلاف هو القاضي لامال وطموحات الشعب الفلسطيني 

العلاقات الامريكية او السياسة الخارجية للولايات المتحدة قد مرت بعدة مراحل وساذكرها في المرة القادمة   باذن الله لانها تحتاج الى شرح ربما يكون مطول عليكم

----------


## زهره التوليب

اسلوب رااائع جدا بالكتابه يا محمد والتسلسل
اهنئك...
بالفعل مقالك ماهو الا الحقيقه المره...رغم جهلي بما ذكرت عن حركه حماس وبعض المعلومات المشابهه..الا اني ارى تحليلك منطقي جدا
بانتظار المزيد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا من المتابعين .. و سيكون لي بعض المداخلات خصوصا على مفهوم القوميه العربيه ، الذي وضح بطريقة تحملنا ان نقول : لا اساس لشيء اسمه الوحدة العربية ( والتي من دعائمها الاسلام ) 

شكرا محمد

----------


## محمد العزام

مراحل العلاقات العربية الامريكية كما ذكرت العلاقات الامريكية العربية قد مرت بعدة مراحل واذكرها بشكل مبسط جدا 

المرحلة الاولى محاولة الدخول الى المنظقة العربية 1801_1900 
انقسم فيها صانعي القرار السياسي الى اتجاهين او تيارين 
التيار الاول : يرى انه من الافضل الدخول الى المنطقة العربية من خلال القناة الثقافية والدينية حيث وجد هذا التيار اثارة الجوانب الدينية والقومية ستربط المنطقة العربية بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وكانت الطريقة كالاتي :-
ان المنطقة العربية اسلامية عربية وكانت تابعة للدولة العثمانية وهي اسلامية لكنهم اتراك وبالتالي اثارة الشعور القومي لدى الشعوب العربية وهذا سيخلف رباط بين الحركات التي ستقوم ضد الاتراك مع الولايات المتحدة وكذلك عملت مع المسيحيين العرب باعتبار ان هذه الطائفة المسيحية تحتاج الى سند وهي امريكا 
اذا هذا التيار كان يشجع علىزيادة دور البعثات التبشيرية لاثارة العرب مسلمين ومسيحيين والتيار الغالب هو التيار الديمقراطي حيث ان الديمقراطيون عندما كانوا يتولون السلطة كانت سياستهم تتسم بزيادة دور البعثات التبشيرية التي تشجع على الثورة او النزعة الانفصالية عن الدولة العثمانية والتاكيد من خلال هذه البعثات على العلاقة مع المسيحيين بعد ان شعروا بضعف الاستجابة لهم من قبل المسلمين وايضا حدث من خلالها تشجيع محمد علي على الانسلاخ عن الدولة العثمانية فكانت اول بعثة تبشيرية وصلت الى مصر من الولايات المتحدة سنة 1854 
التيار الثاني : يرى ان الانسب الدخول الى المنطقة العربية من خلال خلق شبكة مصالح اقتصادية واجتماعية بين المنطقة العربية والولايات المتحدة حيث ان هذه المصالح تؤدي الى الترابط مع امريكا وكان المسيطر على هذا الاتجاه هو التيار الجمهوري حيث كانوا الجمهوريون عندما يستولون على السطلة كانت سياستهم العمل على اضعاف البعثات التبشيرية والتركيز على جماعات الضغط الاقتصادية وبداية الاهتمام بالموضوع اليهودي وهو ما برز من تصريحات الرئيس ريتشارد هايز الذي حكم من سنة 1866_1881
وهذا يقودنا الى موضوع فرعي وهو علاقة اليهود بالولايات المتحدة وساشرحه بطريقة سهلة ومختصرة 
موجات الهجرة اليهودية الى الولايات المتحدة مرت بثلاثة مراحل :
المرحلة الاولى : سنة 1815 هاجر حوالي 3000 يهودي من البرازيل الى الولايات المتحدة للاستثمار واغليهم من الاثرياء 
المرحلة الثانية : سنة 1850 هاجر حوالي 150000 يهودي الى الولايات المتحدة قادمين من المانيا بعد بدء حروب التوحيد في المانيا حيث هاجروا خوفا من الاضطهاد واغلبهم من الطبقة الوسطى 
المرحلة الثالثة : سنة 1900 وصل حوالي 2.50 مليون يهودي من اوروبا الشرقية واغلبهم من الفقراء 
وبالتالي تكامل المجتمع اليهودي داخل الولايات المتحدة 
والبعض يتساءل كيف تمكن اليهود من تحقيق هذا النفوذ اذي نشاهده حاليا ونلمسه بالواقع هذا النفوذ تحقق من خلال ان اليهود سبقوا غيرهم في السيطرة على القطاعات المهمة في الاقتصاد الامريكي وايضا فكرة البعد الثقافي في السياسة الامريكية التي طرحها الديقراطيون لذلك اغلب الشعب اليهودي التحق بالحزب الديمقراطي ولكنهم مرتبطين مع الحزب الجمهوري بالعلاقات التجارية 

انتهت المرحلة الاولى مع الحرب العالمية الاولى والتي سقطت من خلالها الدولة العثمانة واصبح هناك فراغ وظهرت الشيوعية وبدء التنافس على المنطقة العربية وهذه الفترة فتحت المجال امام المرحلة الثانية

----------


## زهره التوليب

متابع معك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

المرحلة الثانية 
نهاية الحرب العالمية الاولى _ نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية  
اهم ما يميز هذه الفترة او هذه المرحلة التي حكم فيها كل من :
1_ الرئيس ويلسون 1913_ 1921
2_ الرئيس روزفلت 1933_1945
3_ الرئيس ترومان 1945_1953
وهؤلاء الرؤوساء كلهم ديمقراطيون 
كانت اهم نقطة في هذه الفترة هي مبادئ ويلسون التي عملت على انشاء عصبة الامم التي فرضت الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين وبعدها وعد بلفور 
وبعد عشرة شهور من بدء الحرب على الدولة العثمانية اعلنت الولايات المتحدة تاييدها لوعد بلفور وبعدها ظهر حق تقرير المصير 
اذا نستخلص من هذه الفترة ثلاثة جوانب رئيسية وهي 
1_ مبادئ ويلسون 
2_ الحزب الديمقراطي هو المسيطر 
3_ انهزام الدولة العثمانية وفتح المجال لمساندة وعد بلفور 

وفي هذه الفترة طرحت الولايات المتحدة مبدأ سياسته الباب المفتوح بمعني ان اي دولة ان تصدر ما تشاء وتستورد ما تشاء وذلك لان الولايات المتحدة اصبح فيها فائض في الانتاج وتريد تصدير منتوجاتها وفتح اسواق 
والقصد من ذلك ان يبدأ الاقتصاد الامريكي العثور على اسواق جديدة وبالتالي تسمح للبعثات او الارساليات التبشيرية ان تتوسع 
وايضا كما ذكرت ظهور مبادئ ويلسون وهم 14 مبدأ واذكر من هذه المبادئ 
1_ تقوم العلاقات الدولية على مواثيق سلام عامة، وتكون المعاهدات الدولية علنية وغير سرية
2_ تأمين حرية الملاحة في البحار خارج المياه الإقليمية في السلم والحرب، إلا ما ينص عليه الاتفاق الدولي خلافا لذلك.
3_تخفيض التسلح إلى الحد الذي يكفل الأمن الداخلي
4_ إنشاء عصبة الأمم.
هذه المبادئ كانت من مبادئ ويسلون 
وايضا ما يميز هذه الفترة هو ظهور الاتحاد السوفييتي حيث انه في البداية لم يكن للاتحاد السوفييتي اي نفوذ في المنطقة العربية الا فقط بداية ظهور الاحزاب الشيوعية العربية واول ظهور لها هو الحزب الشيوعي الفسطيني 
ولكن اهم ما يميز هذه الفترة او المرحلة وهو سبب ما نعاني منه الى الوقت الحاضر حيث اصبحت عيون العالم علينا هو بداية ظهور البترول في المنطقة العربية 
في عام 1929حدث كساد اقتصاد عالمي حيث كانت الدعوات للبحث عن طريقة تخرج العالم من هذا الكساد خاصة وان العالم كان يسير باتجاه الصراعات الكبرى مع ظهور النازية حيث ان الحروب تحتاج الى قوة اقتصادية لكي تسير الحرب كما تريد لذلك بدأت عمليات البحث والتنقيب عن النفط في المنطقة العربية وخاصة الخليج العربي وبدأت الدول الكبرى ترسل شركاتها للبحث عن البترول في هذه المنطقة وظهر ما يسمى امتيازات التنقيب عن البترول وكانت الولايات المتحدة من بين هذه الدول التي تريد الحصول على هذه الامتيازات لانها خرجت من الحرب العالمية الثانية هي الاقوى وبالتالي هي المسيطرة وبدات تضغط على الشركات الاخرى وتساند شركاتها وبعدها ظهر البترول في عدد من الدول الاخرى مثل ايران وفنزويلا وبعدها ظهرت منظمة الاوبيك وفكرتها تجمع الدول البترول في منظمة واحد وهي التي تتحكم بالاسعار وكميات الانتاج وبدات اسعار البترول تتحسن 
وكان الصراع على البترول يدور على :
1_ ملكيته 2_ استخراجه 3_ نقله 
4_ شركات الانابيب 5_ شركات السفن 
6_ استخدام كوسيلة سياسية 7_ جذب الاموال والعوائد البترولية للاستثمار في الدول الكبرى 

ظهرت بعد ذلك وكالة الطاقة الدولية لمقاومة منظمة الاوبيك وكانت هذه الوكالة تقوم على :
1_ تشجيع البحث عن مصادر طاقة غير البترول ( الفحم ، الرياح ، الشمس ....) 
2_ تشجيع البحث عن البترول في دول غير دول الاوبيك 
3_فرض ضريبة تلوث على منتجي البترول 
4_ تاجيج وخلق المشاكل السياسية بين دول الاوبيك 
5_ تخزين البترول في فترات الوفرة 

اذا ننتهي من المرحلة الثانية ويمكن ان نلخصها بما يلي :
1_ اضعاف نفوذ قوى الاستعمار التقليدي ( بريطانيا ، فرنسا )
2_ السيطرة على البترول 
3_ مساندة اسرائيل _تقديم المساعدات 
وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من المرحلة الثانية وبعدها ندخل في المرحلة الثالثة باذن الله تعالى

----------


## دليلة

الله يعطيك العافية محمد و احنا متاعينك

----------


## محمد العزام

المرحلة الثالثة من العلاقات الامريكية العربية يمكن ان نقسم هذه المرحلة الى قسمين 
القسم الاول : 1952_1970
هذه المرحلة سميت بالادبيات والكتابات بالمرحلة الناصرية نسبة الى جمال عبد الناصر في البداية نتعرف لو بقليل من الكلام على جمال عبد الناصر 
عبد الناصر : مواطن من الطبقة الوسطى ووالده كان ساعي بريد دخل الجيش واصبح ضابط وعمل في الكلية العسكرية وكان يدرس التاريخ العسكري لذا كان له تصور استجراتيجي من الناحية العسكرية وكان احد الضباط الذين ذهبوا الى فلسطين مع الجيش المصري وكان احد الاشخاص الذين حوصروا هناك ومن خلال الحصار ادرك الفرق الكبير بين الجيش المصري والجيش الاسرائيلي وبهذا ادرك قوة اسرائيل ويمكن ان نعتبر ان هذا الموقف حرضه ليغير النظام السياسي في مصر حيث في سنة 1952 حصل تغيير او انقلاب في مصر من خلال تنظيم ضباط الاحرار في مصر بقيادة عبد الناصر وحول نظام الحكم الى نظام جمهوري 
اول ما قام به عبد الناصر طرد القواعهد العسكرية البريطانية من قناة السويس ولكن الاهم هو تاميم قناة السويس باعتبار ان هذه القناة مصرية وبالتالي حول ملكيتها الى ملكية مصرية وايضا في عام 1954 قامت الثورة الجزائرية ضد فرنسا وكان يساند هذه الثورة 
بدا ينظر عبد الناصر الى اسرائيل انها دولة خطرة واسرائيل ادركت بالوقت ذاته بان هذا التنظيم سوف يسبب لها المشاكل ومن خلال ذلك قامت اسرائيل وفرنسا وبريطانيا بالعدوان الثلاثي على مصر ولكن ما حصل ان الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ساندت عبد الناصر لسبب انها تريد طرد فرنسا وبريطانيا من المنطقة العربية وفي تلك الفترة اي ما قبل العدوان الثلاثي على مصر قام عبد الناصر بعقد صفقة شراء اسلحة من تشيكوسلوفاكيا ولكن عمليا كانت من الاتحاد السوفييتي هنا ادركت فرنسا وبريطانيا واسرائيل ان عبد الناصر يريد بناء قوة عسكرية لذلك قاموا بالحرب لكن الولايات المتحدة طالبت بانسحابهم من مصر وفي تلك الفترة كانت الولايات المتحدة تريد تطويق الاتحاد السوفييتي ومنعه اقامة علاقات مع الدول العربية 
العلاقات المصرية الامريكية اصبح يشوبها شيء بسبب تعاقد عبد الناصر مع الاتحاد السوفييتي بصفقة الاسلحة فقد قامت بمعاقبة مصر من خلال :
1_ وقف تمويل بناء السد العالي 
2_ رفضت اعطاءه قروض من البنوك 
3_اوقفت صفقة بيع القمح والقطن 

في تلك الاثناء استغل الاتحاد السوفييتي هذه الضروف حيث قام بمساعدة مصر في تمويل بناء السد والكثير من المساعدات ومن خلال تلك المساعدات اصبح هناك تغير شامل في الحياة المصرية حيث وزعت الاراضي على الفلاحين واصبح التعليم مجاني 
عندها ادركت الولايات المتحدة بان مصر تتبنى نمط جديد لذلك لا بد من تدميره حيث ان عبد الناصر قام الى جانب التعاقد مع الاتحاد السوفييتي بكثير من الاعمال التي كانت ضد الولايات المتحدة ونذكر منها 
1_ساند الثورة في الجزائر 
2_ساند الثورة في جنوب اليمن 
3_اصبح يحرض الدول العربية على الاهتمام والحفاظ على بترولهم وطالب باميمه من كل دولة تنتجه 
4_ اقام الوحدة مع سوريا 

استمر عبد الناصر في عدائه للمصالح الغربية حتى منتصف الستينات حيث رات الولايات المتحدة واسرائيل انه يجب التخلص منه وان افضل وسيلة هي اضعافه عسكريا فكان هجوم جزيران سنة 1967 وكانت النتيجة هزيمة عبد الناصر واحتلال اسرائيل لسيناء واصبحت الحالة في مصر سيئة جدا الى ان قدم استقالته ولكن بسبب الحشد الكبير الذي تظاهر امام منزله عاد الى السلطة الى ان توفي سنة 1970
يمكن ان نقول بان سياسة عبد الناصر فشلت لعدة اسباب :
1_ دكتاتورية النظام المصري 
2_ نفوذ العسكر في السلطة 
3_ الفساد الاخلاقي والاداري 
4_ لم يسمح بحرية الراي 


القسم الثاني : 1970_1991
في هذه القسم توفي عبد الناصر وتسلم انور السادات وهو على النقيض من عبد الناصر حيث ان قته بنفسه كانت مهزوزة وكان يقدم نفسه على انه الشخصية المتدينة قام بحرب 1973 وقام بعدها بما يلي :
1_ضرب مراكز القوة في سياسة عبد الناصر 
2_ طرد اكثر من 20 الف خبير عسكري روسي من مصر 
3_ تحسين علاقاته مع دول الخليج 

في عام 1977 قام بزيارة الى القدس وخطب في الكنيسة وجرت معاهدة السلام بين مصر واسرائيل ونتيجة لذلك تعززت العلاقات المصرية الامريكية وبدات الولايات المتحدة تقدم المساعدات لمصر وبذلك قامت مصر بالضغط على الدول العربية للاعتراف باسرائيل مما ادى الى تعليق عضويتها في الجامعة العربية وطردها 
عام 1979 انفجرت الثورة في ايران وبدات دول الخليج والعراق بالاقتراب من مصر لاستعادتها وكسبها لذلك تم اعادتها الى جامعة الدول العربية وفي عام 1981 تم اغتيال انور السادات شخص يدعى خالد الاسلامبولي المنتمي لمنظمة الجهاد الاسلامية التي كانت تعارض معاهدة السلام مع اسرائيل وبعد ذلك ظهرت احداث كبيرة على الساحة العربية والعالمية الحرب الايرانية العراقية وحرب الخليج والكثير من الاحداث الى عام 1991 اي الى سنة انتهاء المرحلة الثالثة

----------


## محمد العزام

المرحلة الرابعة 
مرحلة ما بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفييتي الى وقتنا الحاضر  
ابرز ملامح هذه المرحلة :
1_فقدان العالم العربي قوة دولية كانت مساندة له مما فتح المجال امام النفوذ الامريكي للتزايد 
2_اضعاف المنطقة العربية من جديد من خلال احتلال العراق 
3_ اتساع الوجود الامريكي في المنطقة حيث اصبحت اهم قواعد العسكرية الامريكية موجودة في دول الخليج 
4_ محاولة توظيف المنطقة العربية في صراعها مع ايران مستخدمة :
أ_ الضغوط السياسية بمحاصرة القوة السياسية العربية ذات العلاقة مع ايران مثل سوريا وبعض التنظيمات الفلسطينية واللبنانية 
ب_ الاداة الاعلامية من خلال تاجيج العلاقات بين السنة والشيعة 
ج_ الضغوط الاقتصادية من خلال الحصار الاقتصادي على بعض الدول ذات العلاقة مع ايران 
د_ الضغوط العسكرية ( استمرار حشد القوات في المنطقة )

5_ توظيف الامم المتحدة لخدمة المصالح الامريكية التي ابرزها : 
أ_ ضمان استمرار تدفق النفط 
ب_ضمان الامن الاسرائيلي 
ج_ تطويق النفوذ الصيني الروسي في المنطقة 


اذا ننتهي من هذه المراحل التي ان شاء الله تكون قد بينت السياسية الخارجية الامريكية تجاه الوطن العربي والتي يمكن ان نلخص هذه المراحل الى عدة نقاط اساسية ومهمة وهي :
1_استمرار الضغط على المنطقة العربية لمزيد من الانفتاح على اسرائيل 
2_طرح فكرة مشروع شرق اوسطي يضم الدول العربية واسرائيل وتركيا بهدف ربط المنطقة العربية اقتصاديا وسياسيا بالولايات المتحدة وتنشيط المشاريع المشتركة بين العرب واسرائيل بهدف اضعاف العداء فيما بينهم وخلق ثقلفة غير معادية لاسرائيل وللولايات المتحدة يواء في وسائل التعليم او حتى الاعلام 
3_ بروز بعض الاحتكاك بين السياسة الامريكية ودول الخليج من خلال القلق الامريكي على السوق الخليجي من منافسة دول اخرى كفرنسا وبريطانيا والصين وروسيا 



اذا بعد كل هذا الشرح الذي ربما لم يكن مفصلا عن العلاقات الامريكية العربية نلاحظ بشكل واضح بانه عندما يذكر اي رئيس للولايات المتحدة منطقة الشرق الاوسط وخاصة الوطن العربي يجب ان ندرك بانه مجرد كلام لا اكثر والمخفي اعظم لهذا الكلام 
كلام كله لصالح الولايات المتحدة بالدرجة الاولى واسرائيل بالدرجة الثانية 

بهذا الحديث انهي عن الولايات المتحدة وسانتقل فيما بعدها الى القوة الاقتصادية الثانية على مستوى العالم وهي اليابان ولكن بالبداية اترك لكم  ما ذكر عن الولايات المتحدة للنقاش اذا اردتم والاستفسار عن اي شيء تريدون ان اوضحه لكم 

شكرا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اذا بعد كل هذا الشرح الذي ربما لم يكن مفصلا عن العلاقات الامريكية العربية نلاحظ بشكل واضح بانه عندما يذكر اي رئيس للولايات المتحدة منطقة الشرق الاوسط وخاصة الوطن العربي يجب ان ندرك بانه مجرد كلام لا اكثر والمخفي اعظم لهذا الكلام 
> كلام كله لصالح الولايات المتحدة بالدرجة الاولى واسرائيل بالدرجة الثانية


 :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

نبدأ الان بالدولة الاخرى وسياستها تجاه الوطن العربي وهي 
اليابان في البداية نتكلم ولو بشكل مبسط عن بنية المجتمع الياباني 
يؤرخ اليابانيون لمجتمعهم تقريبا من القرن السابع قبل الميلاد حيث كان هناك اعتقاد في المجتمع الياباني في تلك الفترة ان الهة الشمس هي التي تتحكم في الكون وان الحكام هم من احفاد هذه الالهة هذه الثقافة اشبه بنمط دستوري سائد في اليابان وايضا التاثير الذي تركته الثقافة الصينية على المجتمع الياباني من خلال الاتصال بين الثقافتين عن طريق كوريا وهذا الاحتكاك الثقافي امتد من القرن الاول الميلادي حتى الرابع الميلادي 
اذا نلاحظ انهم ما زالو يتاثرون بالاساطير والتي نسميها بالخرافات وما زال هذا الاعتقاد سائد الى ايامنا هذه  
هناك مراحل تطور المجتمع الياباني ولكن يطول شرحها واذا اردتم الاستفسار عنها ساوضحها لكم حسب طلبكم 
ولكن ما يهمنا هو سياستها تجاه العالم الثالث بشكل عام والوطن العربي بشكل خاص 
في البداية نوضح التوجهات العامة للسياسة الخارجية اليابانية 
هذه التوجهات يحكمها اربعة مبادئ : 
1_المبدأ المركزي وهو تغليب النزعة التجارية (الماركنتلية )
2_محاولة الحفاظ على علاقات سياسية مع معظم دول العالم وخاصة القوى الكبرى وعدم الانغماس والانخراط في صراعات دولية 
3_الاخذ بمفهوم الامن الشامل اي من جميع النواحي (الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية ........)
4_ الاعتماد على الذات في الدفاع العسكري 
هذه هي التوجهات الاربعة للسياسة اليابانية  
سياسة اليابان مع دول العالم الثالث 
قبل البدأ بهذه السياسة فيجب ان نشير او نذكر دراسة تقول بانه يمكن تفسيم العالم الى ثلاثة انماط :
1_ مجتمعات تغلب مصلحة الفرد على مصلحة الجماعة (الولايات المتحدة)
2_مجتمعات تغلب مصلحة الجماعة على مصلحة الفرد (الصين ، اليابان )
3_مجتمع حائر بين الفرد والجماعة ( الوطن العربي ) 
اول علاقة فعلية ذات معنى بين العرب واليابان كانت في سنة 1939 وهي بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية فاليابان من مصلحتها دخولها بعلاقات مع الدول العربية للحصول على مصالح نفطية حيث ارسلت اليابان بعثة سرية الى السعودية لاجراء مباحثات نفطية وطلبت اليابان من السعودية ان تمنحها ثلاث مناطق للتنقيب عن البترول ووصلت المفاوضات بين الطرفين الى مستوى متقدم الى ان علمت الولايات المتحدة بذلك بطرقها الخاصة وبدات ممارسة الضغوط على السعودية وكانت النتيجة ان قررت السعودية الغاء الصفقة 
وبقيت حالة التجمد في العلاقات الى عام 1965 عندما انشئت اليابان قسم لكل من الشرق الاوسط وافريقيا ويدل ذلك على محدودية العلاقة بينهما 
وفي عام 1967 حدث للاقتصاد الياباني الصدمة الاولى لانها كانت تبدأ بالنمو النفطي ومنذ تلك اللحظة الى الان وهي تتعرض لصدمات نفطية لذلك كانت احد طرق المعالجة هو الاعتماد على المصادر البديلة للنفط وهي الان من اكثر الدول اعتمادا على مفاعلات الطاقة النووية  
السياسة الخارجية لليابان تجاه المنطقة العربية 
1_ اعتمدت اليابان على المنطقة العربية في استيراد النفط لانها قريبة او اقرب منطقة ليها 
2_الاسواق : تعمل اليابان على حدوث السلام في المنطقة وتسوية لصراعاتها ليس رغبة في السلام ولكن حالة السلام تصبح الاسواق العربية مفتوحة ومهيئة للشراء من اليابان لان في حالة الحرب الدول العربية تضطر لشراء اسلحة واليابان لاتصنع هذه الاسلحة 
3_ المنطقة العربية بسبب وفرة الاموال ووفرة البترول لديها القدرة على شراء السلع اليابانية 
4_ اليابان قد تحصل على مقعد دائم في مجلس الامن مما يجعلها اكثر انغماسا في مشاكل الشرق الاوسط  


في شرح اخر ساوضح السياسة اليابانية تجاه الصراع الفلسطيني الاسرائيلي وموقفها تجاه الحركات الاسلامية

----------


## محمد العزام

نتابع لما وصلنا اليه من موقف اليابان تجاه الصراع الفلسطيني الاسرائيلي 
قامت السياسة اليابانية في هذا الموقف على عدة محاور :
1_ محاولة تقديم المساعدات للاجئين الفلسطينيين دون التدخل السياسي المباشر وهذه السياسة هي المتبعة في اليابان منذ عام 1950 حتى هذه اللحظة وكان اخرها تقديم 150 مليون دولار للسطلة الفلسطينية في مؤتمر باريس الذي عقد عام 2007
2_محاولة خلق مشاريع مشتركة ابرزها مشروع ممر السلام والازدهار ويشمل هذا المشروع مصانع ومزارع للزيتون والفواكه في الضفة الغربية بالتعاون مع اسرائيل والاردن وتسويق المنتجات في دول الخليج بهدف تنمية الاقتصاديات الفلسطينية ومن مشاريع السلام طرحت اليابان فكرة بناء جسر يصل بين جنوب الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة على ان يكون الجسر المعلق تابع للسلطة الفلسطينية وما تحت الجسر لاسرائيل وذلك لتجنب الصراع بين الطرفين 
3_تاييد تطبيق قرارات مجلس الامن الدولية 338 و 242 من خلال المفاوضات 
4_ السياسة اليابانية في مجال القضية الفلسطينية تسير الى حد بعيد مع السياسة الامريكية ولكن دون ظهور واضح على المسرح السياسي للنزاع 

اذا هذا تقريبا يمثل 90% من السياسة اليابانية تجاه الصراع الفلسطيني الاسرائيلي 

اما فيما يتمثل او ما يتعلق بالحركات الاسلامية فان اليابان ليس فيها مسلمون يؤثروا عليها ولكنها تؤيد السياسات الدولية ضد ما يوصف بانه ارهاب وهو تطبيق لمبدأ الامن الشامل الذي وضفته اليابان والسياسة اليابانية الى جانب مبدأ دبلوماسية جميع الاتجاهات 

هكذا انهي حديثي عن السياسة اليابانية تجاه الوطن العربي 

وبعدها ساتحدث عن السياسة الالمانية تجاه الوطن العربي

----------


## محمد العزام

قبل الدخول في الحديث عن السياسة الالمانية تجاه الوطن العربي نتوقف قليلا عند حدث يمكن لكثير منكم ان نسوه او محوه من ذاكرتهم وهو القمة العربية التي ستنعقد اليوم في الدوحة القطرية 
فلندعو جميعا بدعاء ونرفع ايدينا الى الله سبحانه وتعالى ونقول 
اللهم ارزقنا قمة عربية فاشلة فلقد سئمنا من القمم الناجحة 
حالتنا واوضاعنا الحمد لله كلها جيدة 
العراق حرة من قبضة الامريكان 
فلسطين حررناها 
افغانستان اعدناها 
حياتنا رفاهية لاتوصف  ازلنا الحدود فيما بيننا اصبحنا اخوان واشقاء بالفعل كلنا يسعى لمصلحة الاخر سئمنا من ذلك نريد ان نجرب اللون الاخر من الحياة 
لذلك ندعوك يارب ان ترزقنا قمة فاشلة 

هذه الاماني نحلم بها وبالفعل نريد ان نراها 
هذه الاماني كطيف وخيال يمر من امامنا ولانستطيع ان نمسك به 
هذه الاماني سيشعر بها اناس بعدنا ولكن ياترى باي زمن وباي وقت ستتحقق 

نعود لقمتنا العربية كما هو الحال امتناع بعض الرؤساء عن الحضور 
الاجندة التي سيناقشوها موضوعة امامهم وهي ستناقش بالفعل ولكن بمجرد حبر على ورق والفعل نسيناه 

كلما حاولنا ان نقنع انفسنا بانه ما زالت الفرصة مواتية امامنا بان نعيد حساباتنا وتسوية اوضاعنا نفاجأ بتغير الواقع لا والاكثر من ذلك وهذه لااعتبرها مبالغة نجد بان مجموع الفشل والانحطاط الذي وصلنا اليه اصبح يشكل حائط اسمنتي قوي يصعب اختراقه وعندما نعجز عن تفسير ما يحصل وتفسير هول الاحداث يعود كل واحد منا ليمارس هوايته بالبحث عن سر فشل هذه الامة وبعد جدل شاق مع انفسنا نستسلم دون تفسير واضح للاحداث وبهذه الطريقة سجل العرب ودون منازع تفوقا لانظير له بالفشل ننتظر من غير ان يملي علينا ما نفعل وكانهم يرسمون مستقبلنا بايديهم وكانهم الجلادون ونحن لانجلد مرة واحدة ولكن نجلد كل يوم منهم وبمساعدة ما اسميهم المتامرون معهم المفسدون في الارض الذين ياخذون مكافات عندما نجلد وهم ينظرون الينا ونحن نجلد والبسمة ما تفارق شفاههم فلتبكي يا امتي ولتذرفي دموعك بالارض لكي تنبت لنا احرار فنحن لم نخلق للحرية خلقنا للذل واي ذل نعيشه 


فمشاهدة القمة او او عدم المشاهدة اصبحا سواء فقراراتك معروفة وهو اذلال شعوبكم اكثر فاكثر 



دمتم ياعرب 
!
!
!
!
!
!

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلمووووووو على المرور

----------


## دموع الغصون

كم يثير في داخلنا هذا المسمى "المذلة القومية العربية " تساؤلات و استفهام عما يحويه ، ما جئت به من تفسير و مقارنة بين حال العرب قبل الإسلام و بعد الإسلام و اليوم رائع جداً بتدرجه بأحداثه بتفاصيله و بمفاصله الحساسة ، نلاحظ جميعاً من خلال هذه المقدمة أننا اليوم نستعيد و نتغنى بمجد الجاهلية و كأننا تجاهلنا وجود الإسلام أو بدد الغرب و الدول العظمى ثقافتنا و تمسكنا بالقيم الإسلامية و بالقومية الإسلامية ، فأصبحنا كأحجار الشطرنج و أصبحنا نتآمر ضد بعضنا البعض و نتحالف مع أعداء الإسلام و العروبة 
من المحزن جداً بأن التاريخ يعيد نفسه بعثراته بمآساوية واقعنا بقذارة التحالفات المخالفة للقيم الإنسانسية قبل الإسلامية 
حلقنا إلى سلسلة رائعة من المؤامرات إبتداءً من دخول الدول العظمى للمنطقة العربية الإسلامية من خلال الثقافة و الدين و تيارات أخرى كالبترول و الاقتصاد و السياسة أو ما يسمى المصالح المشتركة و الشبكات الاجتماعية فأصبحنا نسير بإتجاه الصراعات الكبرى و نحن نجهل كل شيء يدور حولنا و لسنا سوى مجرد لعبة بيد الدول العظمى 
سررت أيضاً بتسليط الضوء على المفاصل الحساسة بعلاقة المنطقة العربية بأمريكا و اليابان وكلنا شوق لمعرفة المزيد عن المانيا و غيرها 

أبدعت حقاً بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى 
استمتعت بقراءة هذا الواقع المرير

----------


## محمد العزام

ساعاود الحديث عن مسمى المذلة ..ولكن المذلة لامة واحدة وسميت باالامة العربية ...
ساعاود كتباة ماجال به خاطري وما توصلت اليه معتقداتي الكمالية ...وماتوصلت اليه من حقائق ...جراء ماحصل باخر فتراتنا ...

ربما البعض لو عرف هذه الحقائق لادمعت عيناه وتالم قلبه ...ويصيح بينه وبين داخله ..هل بالفعل انا كذا وكذا وكذا ....
ساستمر بواقع الحديث بالبداية عن مجتمنعا الذي نعيش به وبعدها نخرج للعالم المحيط بنا وبعدها للعالم المتامر علينا ولكن مؤامرته لم تكن محض للصدفة وانما هي خطط مدروسة  من مئات السنين ...ظلمنا بها نحن وتفاجئنا بها ...

----------


## علاء سماره

والله مشكور على الاطروحه يا محمد
ابدعت
انا معك قوميه عربيه مسخره 
كمان انة العلاقه العربيه الامريكيه علاقة استغلال من يوم يومها
او ماشاء الله ناجحين
اذا ملك السعوديه قدم عقد لكونداليزارايس وزوجة بوش
بمئات الالاف بس ما سمعنا دفع اشي لاطفال الصومال

----------

